# iOS vs. Android



## tech_boy (May 18, 2012)

Which is better Apple's niche iOS or Google's open source Android?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 18, 2012)

1. Use Search Feature.

2. Check out *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/122921-official-android-discussion-thread.html and *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/96554-official-iphone-ipod-touch-owners-thread.html and *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/151948-windows-phone-thread.html too


----------

